# Good hairdresser in Hurghada?



## Sunflower123

Hi there

Have been in Hurghada for 3 months now and not found a good hairdresser, that can cut the European way. Does anybody know of where I can find a good hairdresser? Thanks for your help.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sunflower try the hotels the hairdressers in there are usually very well trained


----------



## GM1

I've heard there is a Dutch hairdresser, Hadaba road, near Coyote Club.


----------



## Sunflower123

Thanks a lot. I will go and have a look for it.


----------



## Helen Ellis

*Hairdresser in Hurghada*



Sunflower123 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Have been in Hurghada for 3 months now and not found a good hairdresser, that can cut the European way. Does anybody know of where I can find a good hairdresser? Thanks for your help.


Transform by the Coyote Club Hadaba Rd. Dutch so she speaks excellent English. Open mon to thu until 6 I think. Phone for appointment. 0161404251. she did mine last month, and i'ts one of the best cuts I've ever had, no rushing, long chat to discover what I wanted. Brilliant. Loads of us go there now. Can't remember her name though. Not been there long.
There is also Danielle,a german hairdresser in Esplanade Mall, 1st floor. Good but more expensive and poor English. She also does waxing etc. 0102056776.


----------



## Helen Ellis

*Hairdresser in Hurghada*



Sunflower123 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Have been in Hurghada for 3 months now and not found a good hairdresser, that can cut the European way. Does anybody know of where I can find a good hairdresser? Thanks for your help.


Transform by the Coyote Club Hadaba Rd. Dutch so she speaks excellent English. Open mon to thu until 6 I think. Phone for appointment. 0161404251. she did mine last month, and i'ts one of the best cuts I've ever had, no rushing, long chat to discover what I wanted. Brilliant. Loads of us go there now. Can't remember her name though. Not been there long.
There is also Danielle,a german hairdresser in Esplanade Mall, 1st floor. Good but more expensive and poor English. She also does waxing etc. 0102056776. Helen


----------



## Sunflower123

thank u - know where to go now.


----------

